# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  На поверхности астероида впервые обнаружена вода

## Irina

*На поверхности астероида впервые обнаружена вода*

На астероиде 24 Темис, расположенном в поясе астероидов на расстоянии 480 млн км от Солнца, обнаружены признаки льда, а также органических молекул. Авторы статьи, опубликованной в научном журнале Nature, указывают, что в данном случае лед не может находиться на поверхности этого небесного тела в стабильном состоянии и должен пополняться за счет внешнего источника - возможно, из недр астероида.

"Интересно то, что мы обнаружили водяной лед именно на астероиде, поскольку существуют предположения о том, что вода на Земле появилась в результате падения на нашу планету комет и астероидов на ранних этапах ее истории", - заявил профессор Хумберто Кампинс из университета центральной Флориды в Орландо.

Астероид 24 Темис имеет диаметр около 200 км, что делает его одним из крупнейших в поясе астероидов между орбитами Марса и Юпитера.

Данные о том, что его поверхность покрыта водяным льдом, были получены двумя группами астрономов, одна из которых во главе с профессором Кампинсом вела наблюдения с помощью инфракрасного телескопа в обсерватории НАСА на горе Мауна Кеа на Гавайях.

Ученые обнаружили также спектры сложных органических молекул в отраженном свете от астероида.

*Теория не отвечает на вопросы*

Астрономы уже давно фиксируют наличие водосодержащих минералов на поверхности астероидов. Однако им впервые удалось наблюдать непосредственно залежи водяного льда. Как известно, другие газы также могут образовывать лед. Например, на Марсе присутствуют ледники из так называемого сухого льда, в основе которого - двуокись углерода (СО2). Эти наблюдения являются неожиданными, поскольку в условиях отсутствия атмосферы и под воздействием солнечного излучения водяной лед должен быстро испаряться.

Его присутствие на поверхности астероида свидетельствует о том, что лед непрерывно возобновляется за счет неизвестных пока механизмов.

Среди выдвинутых объяснений этого явления наиболее вероятным является предположение, что частые столкновения астероида с мелкими фрагментами в астероидном поясе приводят к обнажению подпочвенных запасов льда. Другая модель предполагает постоянный выброс водяных паров из недр астероида, которые конденсируются на поверхности.

Существующие теории формирования Земли не в состоянии объяснить наличие такого большого объема воды на ранних этапах истории планеты, сформировавшейся при высоких температурах.

Поэтому многие космологи придерживаются мнения, что вода была занесена на Землю позднее кометами и астероидами, вместе с органическими молекулами.

Кометы действительно содержат большие количества воды, и их падение на Землю могло приводить к пополнению водных запасов нашей планеты в крупных масштабах. Однако, по мнению доктора Энди Ривкина из университета Джона Хопкинса в США, который возглавлял вторую группу исследователей, занимавшихся наблюдением астероида 24 Темис, теория кометных бомбардировок не в состоянии объяснить обилие воды на Земле.

"Обнаружение льда на Темисе и на окружающих его обломках ранних столкновений открывает возможность того, что вода поступала на Землю не только за счет падения комет, но также и астероидов. Изотопный состав этой воды также укладывается в существующие теории", - заявил доктор Ривкин в беседе с корреспондентом Би-би-си.

*Модная тема*

В настоящее время астероиды привлекают особое внимание исследователей. Через несколько недель на Землю должен возвратиться японский космический аппарат с образцами пород, собранными на поверхности небольшого астероида.

В конце года европейский космический зонд "Розетта" приблизится к поверхности другого астероида. В 2011 году аппарат НАСА выйдет на орбиту вокруг одного из астероидов. Президент Барак Обама поручил американскому космическому агентству обеспечить высадку астронавтов на поверхность астероида в средине 20-х годов нашего столетия.

----------

